# Beinhart-Biketreff, Sa., 07.06., 14.00 Uhr, Wi.-Schierstein



## carboni (5. Juni 2008)

*Hallo Leutz*

_So schlimm wars Wetter nitt. Mir hädde so schee die Gwidderiebung mache könne, vielleischt klabbs diss Mal. _






*Der Plan*
... rund 40 km, ca. 850 hm, Tempolevel II, Breit- und Schmalwege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... ab in den Rheingau oder so ...

*Wie immer ...*
... Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen
... Gäste willkommen (auf eigene Gefahr)
... bitte hier anmelden
... bei Fragen PM
... weitere Details im Samstagstreff-Fred, siehe oben

*Und sonst ...*
... Regenausrüstung scheint nach der Wetterprognose durchaus sinnvoll

In diesem Sinn: *Happy Trails*










Gruß
Achim


----------



## lenkkopf (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich freue mich, als Gast dabei zu sein.

Eventuell bringe ich noch einen weiteren Gast mit.

Gruß
Zara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (5. Juni 2008)

Juhu Regen  Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Mousy (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei. Vielleicht gibt es im Wald ja sogar noch ein wenig Matsch.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Tolpan76 (6. Juni 2008)

Laut Wetter.de "nur" 8% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit... Dann bleibt halt der Staub aus der Pfalz halt drauf  
Bin dabei.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Holloooow (6. Juni 2008)

Mousy schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Vielleicht gibt es im Wald ja sogar noch ein wenig Matsch.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hartmut



Aber nur wirklich ein ganz bisschen, war gestern da, und da war schon fast nix mehr  Kontrolliere das aber heute abend noch mal!


----------



## prederik (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich lade mich auch wieder ein - als Gast...
Ihr erkennt mich sicher von Weitem ;-)

Gruss Hardy


----------



## maifelder (6. Juni 2008)

Ich komme auch mit, aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## picard (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Achim, 
dann meldet ich mich auch mal an. Bei guten Wetter, wie letzte Woche, werde ich kommen. 

Michael


----------



## Caprifischer (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Achim,

meine Wenigkeit kommt auch e mal mit, wenns dann nit regnet...

Bis dann, freu mich  

Werner W.


----------



## carboni (7. Juni 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> *Und sonst ...*
> ... Regenausrüstung scheint nach der Wetterprognose durchaus sinnvoll



Wie ihr wollt. Ich komme mit meinem Rennpanzer, da sind mir Schutzbleche sowieso zu schwer. 
*
Übrigens ...*
... der Golfplatztrail müsste heute mal gepflegt werden. 


Bis später
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fully olli (7. Juni 2008)

Gude Achim,

wann gedenkst Du wieder im Schiersteiner â Hafen zu sein?
Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich auch dabei.

GruÃ Olli


----------



## carboni (7. Juni 2008)

fully olli schrieb:


> Gude Achim,
> 
> wann gedenkst Du wieder im Schiersteiner  Hafen zu sein?
> Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich auch dabei.
> ...


 
Moin Olli,

rund 4 Stunden habe ich schon einkalkuliert.  

 
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mr. Hide (7. Juni 2008)

Il pleut ! Les meilleures conditions pour le "Samstagstreff"


----------



## picard (7. Juni 2008)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Il pleut ! Les meilleures conditions pour le "Samstagstreff"



Und hat schon wieder aufgehört!


----------



## Jockel74 (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

würde gerne kurzfristig als Gast mitfahren.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Mr. Hide (7. Juni 2008)

Nachdem 2 Blitze neben mir ins Nachbarhaus eingeschlagen sind, als ich mich im strömenden Regen auf den Weg machen wollte, deute ich das mal als Zeichen 

Ich bleibe heute fern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prederik (7. Juni 2008)

also, für alle daheimgebliebenen:

Ich war da, ca. 10 vor zwei bis 5 nach zwei, und es hat in Ströööömen geregnet. Deswegen bin ich auch incognito im Auto sitzen geblieben... 

Es ist dann zwar ein bisschen weniger geworden, aber für mein Empfinden (ich oute mich hiermit als Schönwettersportler  ) (oder eben Indoor...) hat es immernoch geregnet, als "die (Bein-) Harten" dann doch losgefahren sind.

Denen wünsche ich viel Spaß, ich komme bestimmt mal wieder mit, damit ihr was zu lachen habt


----------



## maifelder (7. Juni 2008)

Scheiß Wetter. Sorry Achim, als ich den Regen habe kommen sehen, wollte ich nur noch nach Hause und zwar schnell.

Bin noch nie bei solch einem Regen gefahren, die B44 war 10cm unter Wasser.

Habe meine Weicheiphase abgelegt und heute die Prüfung zum Beinharten bestanden.


----------



## picard (7. Juni 2008)

maifelder schrieb:


> Scheiß Wetter. Sorry Achim, als ich den Regen habe kommen sehen, wollte ich nur noch nach Hause und zwar schnell.
> 
> Bin noch nie bei solch einem Regen gefahren, die B44 war 10cm unter Wasser.
> 
> Habe meine Weicheiphase abgelegt und heute die Prüfung zum Beinharten bestanden.


Du hast die Gewitterübung verpasst!   
Und den versprochenen Schlamm haben wir auch noch bekommen!


----------



## Tolpan76 (8. Juni 2008)

Wäre das nicht schön wenn der Schlamm und das Wasser und der Regen im Winter auch so warm wären?  
Aber irgendwie wars dann doch ne schöne Tour. Ich denke mal es waren auch nur 8% der Tour unter wiedrigen Bedingungen  

Grüße
Christian

PS: Gehe jetzt in den Keller und trainiere Schlauch wechseln.


----------



## carboni (8. Juni 2008)

_Wenns Beinchen zwickt, die Kette springt, es stark nach Regen ..._
_...riecht._ 

Von 16+1 haben sich immerhin 14 Beinharte und Sympathisanten auf die Tour zur Gewitterregenmatschübung durch den Rheingau-Taunus begeben. Pünktlich um 13.55 Uhr wurde es zum ersten Mal richtig feucht, 14.05 Uhr kam das Signal zum Aufbruck, weil nicht zu erwarten war, dass noch Jemand mitfahren wollte.  

Schon kurz nach der Abfahrt war es wieder Zeit die Regenausrüstung wegzupacken.  

Über Frauenstein und Lippbachtal (kurzer Kettengeraderichtstopp ) zum besagten Golfplatztrail, augenscheinlich nicht sehr oft benutzt. Hier galt es die erste fahrtechnische Hürde zu überwinden. Auf direktem Weg zum Grauen Stein, Trail runter, Rampe hoch, über die Brick zum ehemaligen Traumtrail Richtung Furt. Durch Holzfällarbeiten und Bruch ist der Weg momentan mehr ein Hindernisparcour. 

Durchs Tal in Richtung Schlangenbad, Treppenspiel am Thermalbad, Verpflegungspause, Technikstopp und Gewitterlauschen. Egal momentan wars ja noch trocken. Rauf Richtung Hansenkopf wurden noch mal mächtig Körner gebraucht, um dann über die Grüne Bank zum Zickzack-Trails zu gelangen. In rasanter Fahrt erreichten wir Rauenthal und weils es so schön und das Gewitter links von uns tobte, noch ein Ausweichmanöver nach rechts zur Rausch. Allerdings schon ahnend, dass sich dieses Gewitter nicht umfahren lassen wollte. Im Schutz des Waldes am neuen Forsthaus war es dann soweit, Gewitterübung, nicht als Übung sondern als Realfall. Sturzbachartig regnete es runter, Blitz und Donner, halt das volle Programm, dazu noch eine Reifenpanne. Unsere Gastfahrer+In hatten gleich mal den richtigen Eindruck von "ner ächden Boinhart-Tour".

Als es etwas heller wurde, kein Donner mehr zu hören war, dachte ich schon es wäre Zeit zum Aufbruch, ein Blitz und ein direkter Donnerschlag, brachte uns dann noch mal fünf Minuten.

Abschließend noch ne Fangopackung für uns und die Räder  und über den _Sch_leinpfad am Rhein zurück zum Hafen.

_Lussdisch wars drotzdemm._  


 
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mousy (8. Juni 2008)

Sonne, Regen, Gewitter, Matsch und Trails.
Da hat mal wieder nichts gefehlt.  

Hier noch ein Bild von der _'Gewitterübung-Nachbesprechung'_





Und damit man sieht daß wir nicht nur im Regen gefahren sind :









Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## f.topp (8. Juni 2008)

Alle Achtung Halt Beinhart.....


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2008)

hatte schon befürchtet Ihr hättet gutes wetter gehabt.
da hätt ich mich ja glatt geärgert.
dirty old radfahrer


----------



## Caprifischer (9. Juni 2008)

...Sonne, Regen, Blitz und Donner samt Fangopackung... 

Danke Dir Achim, des war werklisch lussdisch... 

Gruß Werner W.


----------



## carboni (11. Juni 2008)

Ein Bild. 







Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

